# Anyone know where I can get a cheap singlet??



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get a cheap singlet?

I wanted a cool black Inzer one but the cost to ship it over from the US was 3 x price of the actual singlet! I then found one in Denmark but the singlet is twice as expensive and shipping wasn't mentioned but I think would still come up to about 70 Euros which is too much.

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

www.strengthshop.co.uk


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.extremenutrition.co/category.php?id_category=6


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

search unitard on ebay they have some cheap nike ones


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

Thailand


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a cheap singlet?
> 
> I wanted a cool black Inzer one but the cost to ship it over from the US was 3 x price of the actual singlet! I then found one in Denmark but the singlet is twice as expensive and shipping wasn't mentioned but I think would still come up to about 70 Euros which is too much.
> 
> Can anyone help me out?


if you really want the inzer one, contact Andy Bolton, I think he still sell Inzer stuff

The strenghtshop ones are realy cheap tho.

check ebay too, cheap wrestling singlets and always new stuff coming up.


----------

